# Radio Rooms in museums



## RMM (Dec 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever visited the reconstructed radio rooms at Sandford Mill near Chelmsford or at the National Maritime Museum of Ireland at Dun Laoghaiire?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

RMM said:


> Has anyone ever visited the reconstructed radio rooms at Sandford Mill near Chelmsford or at the National Maritime Museum of Ireland at Dun Laoghaiire?


Have visited Sandford Mill's radio room. Several friends regularly man the radio station and the display area when they are operating on-air.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Unfortunately these are both off the itinerary of my only expedition off the Island. I remember when the same was done at a Science Museum in Kensington.

How I wish they had made an entry charge and kept one there!


----------



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

*Radio Rooms*

In my distant youth I was introduced to amatuer radio via the exhibition station at GB2SM located just inside the main entrance at the Science Museum in South Kensington, that must have been about 1964. Currently I'm licenced as VK6US.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, you remember when there was one there too.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a state of the art amateur station at Bletchly Park.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

The San Francisco Maritime Museum in Aquatic Park -- NOT Hyde Street Pier -- has/had the complete radio room off the Rider Victory. The room was built to duplicate the Rider radio room. Several years ago this second deck of the museum was closed for remodeling, which according to their website is still going on, the radio room still closed.

Attached

920x920.jpg (78.8 KB) 
SanFranciscoMaritimeMuseum-E.jpg (78.8 KB)

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Jeremiah O'Brien...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

(I comment on 'closed for re-modelling'. Museums should continue the time line from the beginning of their stated discipline. Add or make annexes but do not take away. Re-modelling is almost by definition what a museum should not be doing).

(Especially if the discipline covered is one fatleckie knew in his distant youth and nostalged in regular visits, if not frequent ones. I have no problem with the new and the non-understandable stuff in the Welcome wing but that is more teaching the present rather than recording the past. Just what is the value in having a complete Strowger exchange with all the workings inside steel cans whilst the little one channel selector display lies forlorn in its glass case, almost out of sight and out of the important grasp of little fingers to dial and watch the technology).


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> ...but not merchant marine!


True, but the "wireless hut" is wonderful...


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

http://lizardwireless.org/


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Bugger!

He is a nice bloke.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I am not sure that radio played a great part on the BP site.

I had absorbed from fictionalised drama that the monitoring of enemy traffic was done elsewhere and sent (how?) to BP for processing. Their website 'history, seems to support this too.

My own TB had been puzzling over how an aerial farm would not have attracted the attention of the King's enemies (mustn't call them Krauts now mustn't we).

(Not a bad website and two items in the shop look spiffing. This little boy is going to have an Enigma replica kit for Christmas - not that I have put my Raspberry Pie together yet).


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

What joy SNrs politely bring to one another!

I was simply wondering why some thought it a disgrace to not have the radio exhibit on this site. I agree it is a disgrace to have no exhibit anywhere (like in a science museum, or perhaps all science museums) but in a dedicated exhibit where the real estate is integral to it I am not so sure. 

Doesn't look as if any of the Y service stations remain of technical interest although some buildings seem to have survived. Bearing in mind that the technology of BP (the real estate site, not website) had to be recreated there are a couple of sites where this could be done but too remote for a decent foot count. Another reason why the loss of such exhibits from the Kensington site is a shame (I do not actually remember any Y service exhibits but there were several maritime radio rooms, very well presented).

I don't think I ever intend to be enigmatic although I often stand accused of being non-understandable. When I mean to be annoyingly pompous (a 'decrypt' of pontificate) let me assure you that readers of the meanest intelligence will realise it without your help.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

I believe that the only connection between BP and the DWS was that the latter used some of the BP huts as a hostel for DWS personnel. This was after the DWS took over the SOE site at nearby Hanslope park, (plus nearby outstations).


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

It was the late lamented David Underwood that called me a snob ("How could I be, working for you, Boss?". Said a little too late for effect). Harry called me many things, one or two of them complimentary.

Or are you being cryptic and suggest he is anagram of "full accord"?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Wouldn't the text be too short for any sort of crib to be constructed.

(I am only throwing the terminology about - I can follow if explained step by step but I am not sure I could have managed the simple codex machine despite the tutorial).


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

That jogs a memory. I would never have remembered that detail. Especially as the only drill I took part in the master (John Gatherer as my memory of the drill but not ship associates) was very keen to do the decoding himself and so I didn't get as much as one practice shot after the schoolroom.

(Should you have mentioned it 'though? -I remember the machine itself was/is not secret but that everything else was/is).


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought the DEMS lecture was compulsory for Brits. Don't say you're a 28 28 23 15 07?


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

There was a radio station at Bletchley early in the war. This was the original Station X, so named as it was the 10th station in the MI6 communications network. The station was located in a small room in the water tower of the mansion, with a wire aerial (erected by Royal Navy personell) running to one of the cedar trees which stand in front of the house. Some of the metalwork which attached the wire to the tree is still present. The station was recreated by members of the Milton Keynes and District Amateur Radio Society when the site was first opened to the public.

As others have said most of the signals interception was carried out off-site, in case the aerial farm attracted unwelcome attention. This rule was relaxed just prior to the D-Day landings when it was considered vital to minimise the delay between interception and decryption over that critical period. A small intercept station was established at the Park - some of the concrete anchor blocks for the aerial mast guys are still present.

Oh, and the intercepts were sent from the intercept stations to BP either by dispatch rider or direct teleprinter link.

G4UMW - former Station Manager of GB2BP at Bletchley Park


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob, many thanks for those clarifications. I would have thought 1944 still a little risky to be putting up a marker for such a jewel in the intelligence crown.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

We seem to have drifted off spec from the original question. I have only just come across this so am a bit late coming to the post. I have visited both and via the ROA have contributed to both.

Sandford Mill is excellent and in addition to a pretty authentic Radio Room gifted by an ROA member it has replica Marconi Radio Rooms through the decades. There is a working radio amateur set up run by the local Chelmsford society I believe. Sandford Mill is an industrial museum but the Marconi contribution to the town is given a substantial presence.

Dun Laoghaire is slightly different in that it is a nautical museum with a small radio presence. It is in a converted church relatively close to the centre of DL. The museum itself is well worth a visit but do not attend believing you are going to see a major league radio set up, Sandford Mill is much better for that, but that said there is a moderate amount of kit there. The ROA has just donated two Marconi receivers to the Museum including one from my garage. It is not open every day but if you want to visit then check the opening hours and if you PM me I can put you in touch with an Irish ex R/O who is very active at the museum.


----------



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

By next Easter we will have the Radio Rooms here in Wales finished, been a bit slow deciding what to do with all the kit (which keeps arriving).

The Pride of Calais console is pretty much all there now but all the kit is now here for both 1950's and 1960's rooms to be done. We have plenty of photos and a few ex R/O's who are helping us with what things should look like.

Marconi kit on site is listed on GB2MOP.ORG but there is plenty of Redifon and other equipment going in as part of the displays. 

So much has arrived we have had to change plans and are now going for a new building to house the radio rooms and all the Decca Navigator equipment.

Paul


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Radio Rooms in Museums*



RMM said:


> Has anyone ever visited the reconstructed radio rooms at Sandford Mill near Chelmsford or at the National Maritime Museum of Ireland at Dun Laoghaiire?


Some 18 Months ago I visited the Irish National Maritime in Dun Laoghaire (about 7 Miles from Dublin). 
From a Nautical Information point of view dealing with Irish Ships and disasters it was excellent.
The Radio Section was in its formative stage and contained a CR300 Receiver, Photos of an Ocean Span and a Morse Key together with an R/O's Uniform.
I would hazard a guess and suggest that they may well welcome donations of Marine Equipment to add to their small collection.
The Museum is run entirely by Volunteers and is a credit to what can be done by a group of dedicated nautical enthusiasts . They recently received a grant for refurbishment from the Irish National Lottery.
Well worth a visit if anyone visits Ireland .
Znord737


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.74373413685.73722.830703685&type=3&theater
This is in the Deutsches Museum in Munich in the Telecomms Halle.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Museum Radio Room*

There is a small radio room in the Heritage Centre in Fraserburgh. Next to the Lighthouse. Partially dedicated to Marconi who had a close association with "The Broch" during his early experimental days.

Regards, David


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

(Mentioned in an earlier post in this thread.)
Earlier this year I decided to walk around the Lizard, the most southerly point. Halfway around the walk I came across a black shed with sign indicating this was one of the earliest ship/shore radio stations, now maintained by the National Trust and would be open to view at midday. I usually start my walks early so I carried on, but the I had to rejig my day so I could be back at this position for when it opened (which involved walking several extra miles) but was it ever worth it. I took this pix of a really nicely maintained station (albeit, far neater than any I ever remember manning) and it truly made my day.
In all fairness the only bits of kit I recognized were the morse key and the clock.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I recently visited Sandford Mill when they kindly opened it on request. I was told by the curator that Sandford Mill is not a museum but merely a storage facility. They are willing to give access outside of the occasional open days upon request to the Council or to the curator.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, never heard of it before and not too far from where I might stomp once a year. However Googling "Sandford Mills" gives the impression that it is considerably more than a storage facility.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

*Tight Fit in a Submarine*

Earlier this year I also went to Portsmouth figuring it was about time I took a look at HMS Victory and the Mary Rose. I hadn't realised there was also a Submarine Museum a short water bus ride away and was very happy to go aboard a WW2 submarine HMS Alliance. 
She doesn't look very World War Two with her high sail, but has been much modified since she was built.
Couldn't resist taking these pix of the WT Office, about the size of the Tardis (without the dimensional adjustment.) Sorry about the angles, but I had to literally lean in through the doorway to get the shots.


----------



## BobRyder (Feb 10, 2016)

There is a complete H/F-M/F Mackay Radio console from the Hospital Ship Hope/WHNJ at the Chatham Marconi Maritime Center, 847 Orleans Road in North Chatham, MA, USA in their 102 year old structure now used as a museum. WA1WCC and W1HNJ are current amateur call signs from that QTH honoring WCC and the SS Hope.


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

In early 2015 Germans build a museum "Norddeich Radio" with some interesting links.
Its worth a look!
http://www.norddeich-radio.de/index_gb.htm


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

EimbTrader said:


> In early 2015 Germans build a museum "Norddeich Radio" with some interesting links.
> Its worth a look!
> http://www.norddeich-radio.de/index_gb.htm


Looks excellent. To the eternal shame of BT, no thought whatsoever was given to retaining any of the Portishead/GKA consoles, equipment or miscellaneous items. Luckily I managed to retrieve a great deal of historical paperwork and a few artefacts which are now held by BT Archives in London. 

It would have been simple to retain one example of each of the working consoles "in case" a suitable location could be found to remember the station. Sadly the site was demolished with obscene haste and no sense of history. There is a housing estate on the location of the GKA receiving station in Highbridge with no indication whatsoever that a radio station was ever there.

A missed opportunity in my view.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

And a housing estate also on the transmitter site at my home town, Portishead


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

And a housing estate on the site of Riversdale Technical College in Aigburth too!


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Larry Bennett said:


> Sadly the site was demolished with obscene haste and no sense of history.


Considering this country was a pioneer of ship shore radio communication the whole treatment of our history in this regard can only be considered as an appalling act of vandalism.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Look what has become of GKZ !!!

David

+


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Strange. When W/T was in full swing the science museum in Kensington had a suite of radio rooms of various era's and an active amateur station to encourage and interest the youngsters.

Now there are none in real service there are none (actually, one, of around 1910 and one or two individual equipments or simulations of equipments) to record their history.

One also has only a few months, if that, to enjoy the 'measurement of time gallery' before that, too, disappears, being replaced by the Worshipful Company of Clockmakers museum.


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

Larry Bennett said:


> Looks excellent. To the eternal shame of BT, no thought whatsoever was given to retaining any of the Portishead/GKA consoles, equipment or miscellaneous items. Luckily I managed to retrieve a great deal of historical paperwork and a few artefacts which are now held by BT Archives in London.
> 
> It would have been simple to retain one example of each of the working consoles "in case" a suitable location could be found to remember the station. Sadly the site was demolished with obscene haste and no sense of history. There is a housing estate on the location of the GKA receiving station in Highbridge with no indication whatsoever that a radio station was ever there.
> 
> A missed opportunity in my view.


Fully agreed Larry.

The guys at DAN had luckily time to spare some things before demolishing and 
-thats a major problem- space to store until a suitable location was found. Sometimes its not so bad to live in a rural area...(Thumb)


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Although not a maritme museum, this may be of interest...
I was doing some walking along the coast path between Minehead and Watchet yesterday and afterwards decided to call in to the radio museum located in the old 1930's BBC transmitting station at Washford. This is shared with the Tropiquaria wildlife park, but you can get a ticket just to visit the radio part. Obviously it is mostly broadcast related, HOWEVER...
On my visit yesterday the chap on the desk explained that the owner of the radio museum is in the process of moving out and apparently has bought or is in the process of buying premises in the nearby harbour town of Watchet. Not surprised, as the room fabric was looking decidely poor, with various leaks etc.
Of course, the owner may want to continue with a broadcast radio theme, but if the new location is Watchet, with it's maritime link, perhaps there is scope for some maritime radio history in there. After all, it's only just down the Bristol Channel from Portishead/Burnham...

Jonathan


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Jonathan H. said:


> Although not a maritme museum, this may be of interest...
> I was doing some walking along the coast path between Minehead and Watchet yesterday and afterwards decided to call in to the radio museum located in the old 1930's BBC transmitting station at Washford. This is shared with the Tropiquaria wildlife park, but you can get a ticket just to visit the radio part. Obviously it is mostly broadcast related, HOWEVER...
> On my visit yesterday the chap on the desk explained that the owner of the radio museum is in the process of moving out and apparently has bought or is in the process of buying premises in the nearby harbour town of Watchet. Not surprised, as the room fabric was looking decidely poor, with various leaks etc.
> Of course, the owner may want to continue with a broadcast radio theme, but if the new location is Watchet, with it's maritime link, perhaps there is scope for some maritime radio history in there. After all, it's only just down the Bristol Channel from Portishead/Burnham...
> ...


Interesting.......might contact the chap myself and see what his plans are.

Larry +


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Larry,
Thanks for reply - PM sent.

Jonathan


----------

